# Bathing systems



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

What are some of the better bathing systems on the market? And are they viable for use in a shop with 5 groomers and 3 tubs?


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you looking for a recirculating system or a bathing system that squirts out the shampoo mixture? I think most the recirculating ones work pretty similarly. You can even make your own if you're handy. I've heard really good things about the SavUrFur system as far as non-recirculating ones go. I haven't had a chance to try it out myself, though.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

Which system would you recommend, Prima or Hydrosurge?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Those are both very different in how they work. Hydrosurge mixes the shampoo with water as its spraying the dog. Same with the Bathmaster. I have the Bathmaster, and I gave it a good 6 months of use trying to like it. Just didnt happen. Couldnt get dogs clean and that was even with scrubbing. (which supposedly isnt necessary). If your water pressure isnt great, you may have trouble with those systems, as they work on water pressure. Also, thick shampoos wont work in it. The Prima is like the Cosmo system. You premix the shampoo every day, and the system pressurizes and sprays the mixture out. Prima I believe has more power and is more of a blaster than the Cosmo which is more application style. I went back to my Cosmo system and I LOVE it. I have heard good things about the Prima also. I have heard the Prima is hard to clean. I know the Cosmo system can be setup for multiple tubs. Not sure about the others.


----------

